# emersed egeria densa



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

can i emersed egeria densa ?????


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

*E*geria densa is a submersed aquatic plant. It only has growth under water. It does send flowers above the water surface, but it won't grow above water.


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

OK thenkue for your ansewer


----------

